# Tap Micro Switch ??



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi all

I have briefly broached this subject before but didn't get an definitive answer so :

Looking at replacing our kitchen sink tap in the Motorhome ( currently has single spout with tap, hot and cold, left and right sides, attached to the spout ! ) but am not sure what to purchase to replace them?

We own a 2001 AutoTrail Arapaho with I believe, a pressurised water system. Correct me if you think I am wrong or can explain the differences!

I keep seeing 'complete with micro-switch' when looking for taps and basically do not know if I require with / without said switch?

Could some of you more clever folks out there enlighten me please and let me know what I should be purchasing. Just after a clean looking, chrome set in the same set up!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look underneath the sink where the tap is, you will see the 2 water pipes, H&C, and more than likely 2 wires, if you can see the wires you need the switch.

If you are replacing like for like, you could get away with not having the micro switch, but if you are going for a different design, then the original switch may not fit physically.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, will have a nose when I can see the Motorhome through the rain !!!

Not replacing like-for-like as they are the horrible porcelain type covered one's hence the need for fresh, chrome ones!


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

No wires anywhere near the taps so assume no micro switch !

Any other helpful ideas on what to look for / buy ?

Ta


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
You probally have a pump with a pressure switch on so wont need the micro switches. If they are there then you can still use the taps but wont need to wire them in. the pump senses the pressure drop when you open the tap and so starts the pump running. when you swtich the tap off the pump runs on for a while and pressureizes the system and the pressure switch switches the pump off again.

Older vans has pumps that needed switching on and off and so used micros but these are rarely used anymore

Phill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have just replaced the whole shower mixer tap due to a five bob microswitch failing. Cost of new tap £77 inc p&p and almost a days work to accomplish it.

I wish now I had of opted for a pressure sensing inline switch at £19 and not only saved time and money but as and when the next tap microswitch fails it wouldn't matter.

Ray.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info Phill, will have a look for non-micro switched tap now!


----------

